# Cumberland island boat ride



## General P (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm planning a trip to cumberland island and was originally thinking about taking a canoe or kayak over to the island.  But I've been advised that may not be the best move.  So I contacted the ferry company to see if they transport kayaks and they don't. So now I'm wondering if I take the small boat in my avatar.  Would that be able to make the journey across the intercoastal waterway ? It's not really an ocean going vessel but I wouldn't be technically in the ocean either. Any special permits or requirements on a vessel to be in the waterway ?  Sorry if I put this in the wrong place. I figured coastal guys would know.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 17, 2016)

Can't tell alot about your boat in the pic, but I have taken my 15ft john boat (25hp) over a number of times while fishing or hunting. It's a slow, wet ride at times but no real problems. This has been out of Crooked River. Have fun!


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes you could go out of crooked river if the weather is good. I would highly discourage getting to the island from the north and crossing St Andrews sound, it can get really rough even in good weather. 

Also I'm pretty sure you aren't technically allowed to land a vessel anywhere on the island except maybe at the NPS dock. Not sure how strictly they enforce such laws but they do exist.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 18, 2016)

Shortest run would be from Crooked River State Park. Haven't checked it from Google Earth, but I'd guess it's about 5 miles from CRSP to Plum Orchard. 

 The folks that rent kayaks try to keep the yak'ers running with the tide--our average swing is about 8', and it makes a difference. Add in wind effects and you could have a tough time.

I believe the intertidal area is free-access on Cumberland Island, as all other tidal shoreline in Georgia.


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve762us said:


> Shortest run would be from Crooked River State Park. Haven't checked it from Google Earth, but I'd guess it's about 5 miles from CRSP to Plum Orchard.
> 
> The folks that rent kayaks try to keep the yak'ers running with the tide--our average swing is about 8', and it makes a difference. Add in wind effects and you could have a tough time.
> 
> I believe the intertidal area is free-access on Cumberland Island, as all other tidal shoreline in Georgia.



You're right, no landing just applies to the beach side.


----------



## bnz (Aug 18, 2016)

There are two boat docks on the intracoastal side of the island you can dock (just can't stay overnight at them).  Just did it two weeks ago with my boat.  Do a google search about it and you'll find the info on the Cumberland website.  Spaces at the docks are on a first come first serve basis.


----------



## General P (Aug 18, 2016)

Anyone ever kayaked to the island ?


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 18, 2016)

maconbacon said:


> You're right, no landing just applies to the beach side.



Hadn't heard that...and know some people that have...
Have heard that some of the land owners at north end can get testy 

The beach at south end will have boats anchored up and folks on the beach, most every weekend in summertime. NPS drives by in trucks occasionally and keeps on going.


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 18, 2016)

General P said:


> Anyone ever kayaked to the island ?



Give these guys a call 


http://www.knuckleheadsstmarys.com/guided-trips-and-instruction2.html


----------



## j_seph (Aug 18, 2016)

https://www.nps.gov/cuis/faqs.htm

Private Boaters

Q: Where can I dock my private boat?
A: Docking is available to private boaters during daylight hours on the north end of the Sea Camp and Dungeness docks.

Q: Can I reserve a boat dock?
A: No, docking is on a first come-first serve basis.

Q: Is there a size limit?
A: Any boat over 35' is encouraged to anchor off and dinghy in to allow space for other boaters.

Q: Can we raft boats together?
A: Yes, but no more than two boats may raft together at the dock.

Q: Can I beach my boat?
A: Yes, boats can also be beached.

Q: Is there a fee for docking?
A: No, but there is a $4.00 entrance fee. It is good for seven days and can be paid in cash at any park service dock.

Q: Can I dock over night?
A: No, boats must be anchored offshore (with proper navigational lighting) or beached overnight.

Q: Can I use my own boat to camp overnight?
A: Yes, private boaters who are also camping must check in at the mainland Visitor Center no later than 3:30pm on the departure date. Fees can be paid in cash on the island or on the mainland prior to leaving St Marys.

Q: I am kayaking, can I check in early?
A: Kayakers camping in the back country may check in on the mainland up to three days prior to departure date on the mainland, pay fees and receive their orientation and permits. The reservation office will confirm with Sea Camp personnel the availability of campsites.


----------



## maconbacon (Aug 18, 2016)

Steve762us said:


> Hadn't heard that...and know some people that have...
> Have heard that some of the land owners at north end can get testy
> 
> The beach at south end will have boats anchored up and folks on the beach, most every weekend in summertime. NPS drives by in trucks occasionally and keeps on going.



Yes anchoring is ok, but not beaching.

I came across the rule/law stating beaching of vessels is not allowed while scouring the code looking for hunting law specifics. Of course, this rule could be since changed or simply not enforced by NPS, but I figured I'd put it out there. Since its on their website, its probably changed and is ok, don't think they'd say its ok to do something against the law even if they don't plan on enforcing it


----------



## General P (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone ever been to Little Tybee island ?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 19, 2016)

General P said:


> Anyone ever been to Little Tybee island ?



yes can be rough crossing in yak or small boat when weather and wind up but it is a shorter trip then Cumberland and very nice paddle with  nice weather.  I never camped there but been to the island several times

  It is more secluded then Cumberland (no organized camping spots) and i would bring EVERYTHING including drinking water if i was camping there.  Several nice spots to camp and you can always stay on beach above high tide line.


I have been planning a camp trip in Sep and considering that as an option so if u do go there let me know how it goes


----------

